# Race Track Advice... help me out guys



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

ok. i just recently went to the track this past fri and its actually the 1st time i raced at a track, period. launching is alot harder than i thought it was. i only ran a 15.8 and i know i can get more out of the good old spec but need some tips on taking off. for instance, how high should i tack it to and launch at, the feathering of the clutch, what gears are better to powershift in, where the spec has its best power band, etc. if anyone is in to going to the track or has info for me please run it by me. thanks


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

HoldenASpecV said:


> *ok. i just recently went to the track this past fri and its actually the 1st time i raced at a track, period. launching is alot harder than i thought it was. i only ran a 15.8 and i know i can get more out of the good old spec but need some tips on taking off. for instance, how high should i tack it to and launch at, the feathering of the clutch, what gears are better to powershift in, where the spec has its best power band, etc. if anyone is in to going to the track or has info for me please run it by me. thanks *


first do not launch over 2500rpm you will just spin the wheels and hop the front end. Next I would suggest setting the tire pressure for the front wheels to 28-30psi. The last tip is to shift at or before 6000rpm the cars power band drops off drastically after 6000 rpm.


good luck


----------

